# ستايل اسبوع الالام لمنتديات ال vb من تصميمي



## faris sd4l (18 أبريل 2008)

سلام الرب للجميع

بسبب طلب اخوي ramy9000 ستايل لاسبوع الالام صممت هذا الاستايل هدية العيد مني للجميع
و خصوصا لك رامي

*الشكل العام للستايل كالاتي*







*( قد تلاحظ ان الكلام غير واضح و يظهر ???? لكن عند تركيب الستايل سيكون كل شيء طبيعي )*

*نسخة الستايل* : 3.6.9 يمكن استخدامها في جميع الاصدارات السابقة

وضعت اسمي في اخر الستايل كمصمم له و من يريد ازالته يستطيع
طبعا الاستايل مجاني و لا يسمح ببيعة أو المتاجره فيه بتاتا

طبعا ما بنسى كل من ساعدني في تعلم التصميم و القليل من البرمجة
شكرا لكم كلكم

*لتنزيل الستايل*





*أريد رأيكم في الستايل*
*أخوكم فارس*​


----------



## Yes_Or_No (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ستايل اسبوع الالام لمنتديات ال vb من تصميمي*

*جميل جدا محاولتك في استايل اسبوع الالم *

*ولو عوزت اي حاجه في تصميم الاستايلات ابقي راسلني وانا هساعدك *


----------



## faris sd4l (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ستايل اسبوع الالام لمنتديات ال vb من تصميمي*

شكرا yes_or_no على ردك أتمنى يكون عجبك
بس للأسف ما بقدر اراسلك الرساءل الخاصة لسا مش مفعلة على حسابي في المنتدى​


----------



## ramy9000 (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ستايل اسبوع الالام لمنتديات ال vb من تصميمي*

ميرسى و ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك لينا 
وجاااااااارى تنزل الاستايل واكيد هايكون جمييييييل​


----------



## faris sd4l (19 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ستايل اسبوع الالام لمنتديات ال vb من تصميمي*

أخوي رامي أتمنى عنجد يكون عجبك لانه هذا تاني أو ثالث ستايل بعمله بنفسي يعني بعدني مش خبير كتير​


----------



## اغريغوريوس (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ستايل اسبوع الالام لمنتديات ال vb من تصميمي*

روعة شكرا ليك ويا ريت تصمم لينا استايل لمنتديات phpbb

يكون لاسبوع الالام

http://altarek.ahlamontada.com/index.htm


----------



## احلى ديانة (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ستايل اسبوع الالام لمنتديات ال vb من تصميمي*

الاستايل رائع اخى الغالى 
ننتظر منك المزيد من ابداعاتك 
وربنا يعضو تعب محبتك خير


----------



## faris sd4l (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ستايل اسبوع الالام لمنتديات ال vb من تصميمي*




> روعة شكرا ليك ويا ريت تصمم لينا استايل لمنتديات phpbb
> 
> يكون لاسبوع الالام


أخوي شكرا على ردك لكن لم أتعلم تصميم ستايل ل phpbb الى الان
​


----------



## faris sd4l (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ستايل اسبوع الالام لمنتديات ال vb من تصميمي*



احلى ديانة قال:


> الاستايل رائع اخى الغالى
> ننتظر منك المزيد من ابداعاتك
> وربنا يعضو تعب محبتك خير



شكرا الك اختي على ردك و أتمنى انه يكون عجبك الاستايل فعلا
بركة الرب عليكي​


----------

